# Ugliest Fish Ever



## coldwater diver (Oct 14, 2016)

Im sure youve all ended up somewhere on the internet, and said how in the hell did I end up here, Yep, that what happened to me and I thought I would share with the rest of you. I hope I never see one of these anytime soon underwater.
[h=1]FISHING TEAM CATCHES GHOULISH, WINGED FISH[/h]

 
A industrial fishing boat southeast of Newfoundland was on a 42-day journey while a winged fish with marbled, green eyes become discovered among a pile of cod and redfish hauled aboard.


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 15, 2016)

Hopefully you don't dive in the ocean, cuz that IS ONE UGLY dangerous lookin mother!!!


----------



## Bass Assassin (Oct 17, 2016)

That's one weird looking creature


----------

